# Rifle/shotgun bore pictures w/ $14 LED Endoscope tool



## DaleH (Nov 10, 2015)

FYI, my twin brother took these pictures of the bore of his 45-70 Trapdoor using one of those *LED 5.5mm endoscopes* that are sold on the likes of eBay and Amazon. They come with a 5' or longer cable that plugs into the USB port of your computer or laptop. There is a CD included with it, that you need to load, to allow for video or screen capture.

The focal length is a good inch or so and if placed any closer, the image is distorted. For best use, a white cloth cleaning patch or tuft of cotton ball is put down into the bore, which works well to allow the adjustable lights on the endoscope to brighten the image for best viewing.

I thought it was pretty cool!


----------



## Jim (Nov 10, 2015)

That is cool! 

Reminds me of Bond, James Bond.


----------



## Johnny (Nov 10, 2015)

I had that done to me a few months ago . . . but they put me to sleep first





:LMFAO:


----------



## KMixson (Nov 11, 2015)

Johnny said:


> I had that done to me a few months ago . . . but they put me to sleep first
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do NOT post your pictures here. I would have nightmares. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2015)

:LOL2:


----------



## TNtroller (Nov 11, 2015)

KMixson said:


> Johnny said:
> 
> 
> > I had that done to me a few months ago . . . but they put me to sleep first
> ...



If you've never had one done, the "prep" work is the worst part by far, but the meds they give you are good stuff. :LOL2: I've got lots of pictures of my last one from Sept, let me see if I can get them uploaded. LOL


----------



## Johnny (Nov 11, 2015)

okay - sorry for getting off track - but, I just couldn't resist the opportunity.


on the serious note - Dale, AWESOME photos !!!
but, I am afraid the bore in my Marlin 10-22 is not even close being that clean.
It has not been shot in 2 years - but, it did get a light cleaning and oil.
How does one improve upon the "off the shelf" cleaning kits for a deep clean ?????


----------



## DaleH (Nov 11, 2015)

Johnny said:


> How does one improve upon the "off the shelf" cleaning kits for a deep clean ?????


I like the "bore pastes" that are sold, like J-B Bore Compound and KG-2 and others. They typically are a mix of diatomaceous earth (lava) and ground glass. They will polish the bore and remove crap, but are not harder than gun barrel steel.

We have successfully made great shooters out of so-called 'shot out' guns, where their bores were fouled w/ alternating layers of copper and then powder fouling. Bore pastes used with a good bore solvent (I use Butch's Bore Shine) work really well together!


----------



## Johnny (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks Dale !!
Stopped in to my 3 pawn/gun shops and they do not carry it.
I did find them on e-bay for about $16 each.
Our gun & knife show will be here in a couple of weeks and will
get it there. I really like my Ruger 10/22 and would like to take care of it.
Also, I have been on the hunt for a decent .22 pump like the ones used
in the carnivals . . . but I know that 99% of them are shot to heck and back.
So now if I do find one, with your help, it can probably be saved from being
just a wall hanger back into being a decent plinker.
Thanks again.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 10, 2015)

I hardly ever clean the bores of my .22 rifles. They shoot better with a seasoned bore. Once my groupings start to fall off I will clean them and shoot a few groups to season the bore.


----------



## JMichael (Dec 10, 2015)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I hardly ever clean the bores of my .22 rifles. They shoot better with a seasoned bore. Once my groupings start to fall off I will clean them and shoot a few groups to season the bore.


For most of my 22's (I've got 7, including 2 pistols) I do about the same as you. But my little 10/22 is just the opposite. It does best with a perfectly clean bore. After about 100 rounds, my groupings will start to spread out and I know it's time to clean the bore. My Ruger single six pistol is starting to have issues with accuracy so I think I've hit the point where the bore needs to be cleaned for the first time in a very long time. And when I say "clean" I don't mean run a couple of patches down the bore to wipe it down and then oil it, I'm talking about a good wire brush scrubbing or using the KG2 bore cleaner that DaleH listed above.


----------



## DaleH (Jan 28, 2016)

Had the chance to use this new-to-me endoscope/borescope on the bore of a muzzleloading 65-caliber flintlock smoothbore that I bought in a _divorce _sale. The previous owner was a reenactor - not a shooter or hunter like I am - and I imagine he fired many a blank round then let it sit fire or tent-side without an adequate cleaning :evil: . The breech area is 1-3/8" thick where the firing takes place, for a 65-cal bore, so I'm not worried about any strength issues.

Ah well, it shoots great - as in REALLY great (I tied a percussion rifle shooter for 1st place at last week's shoot), so I'm just going to smooth out the corrosion spots and ensure I keep her well cleaned and oiled (FYI, I use Birchwood Casey's "Barricade" protectant in my firearm bores and on the metal, with Ballistol on the wood).


----------

